
USB Floppy Disk Drive RAID - vaksel
http://ohlssonvox.8k.com/fdd_raid.htm
======
dryicerx
Good times...

Also in the same light: Samsung SSD Raid (while we are at the RAID topic)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs>

(it's a Samsung backed video, but still awesome)

